# Striche dicker machen



## imac (14. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen
ich sollte ein Logo dass Striche enthält, nur die Striche dicker machen.
Wie kann ich dies machen?
Gruss
Wädi

Ich habe Photoshop Elements 6 zur Verfügung oder Graphicconverter.


----------



## derpfaff (14. September 2008)

Hm... ziemlich unscharfe Sache!
Es handelt sich doch bestimmt nicht nur um schwarze Striche auf weißem Grund, oder?
Kannst du den entsprechenden Ausschnitt mal zeigen?

Falls es doch genau dieses Bild ist, dann dupliziere die Ebene und stell die Füllmethode auf "Linear Nachbelichten". Jetzt die Ebene 1-2 Pixel nach oben/unten verschieben und beide Ebenen zusammenfügen (Strg+E).

Gruß
derPfaff


----------



## imac (14. September 2008)

Leider ist die Vorlage schon recht schlecht.
Aber ich brauche das Logo eigentlich nur für einen Plotter, der mir dann ein Klebbband ausschneiden soll. Damit ich nur das Logo auf einem Metallteil vergolden kann.
Ich hoffe dies spielt für einen Plotter keine Rolle, dass es leicht ausgefranst ist!


----------



## Zinken (14. September 2008)

Schneidplotter arbeiten nur mit Vektordateien. Also mußt Du die Linien in Illustrator, Inkscape, FreeHand o.ä. nachzeichen und in einem entspechenden Format speichern (eps, pdf,...).


----------

